# Artificial bait of choice?



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

Just wanting to get tread going to see what everyone favorite artificial bait out there is?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

so far doa shrimp glitter-penny/glow back. no experience here with hard baits yet.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

For what? Every species requires a different bait.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> For what? Every species requires a different bait.


Was about to ask the same thing


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

My favorite is always topwater. I'd rather catch one on top than 10 below the surface. 
Rapala Skitterwalks
Heddon Zara Spook and Spook Jr
Bomber Badonkadonk
MirroLure TopDawg

Soft plastics I like:
DOA Shrimp
DOA Bait Buster
Zoom Flukes

Last but not least:

The gold spoon. Its just nasty on redfish!

I would be hard pressed to choose cause I let the weather/time of day make it for me. But if I had to choose it would be a skitterwalk.


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

Reds and trout


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Mirrolure 17mr or 18mr when it's sunny, a bone colored topwater in low light/overcast situations.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Gulp! Jerkshad in camo..... 1/8oz shank weighted Owner hook!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Slayer ssb in golden bream on a slayer 1/16 oz 3/0 hook predator xxx jig head! Or bone super spook!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm a big fan is the mirrolute soft shads in chartreuse for trout. I've caught reds on that lure too.

Reds love gold spoons too


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*GULP!* Just beware of the puffer and pinfish


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Bone colored super spook jr.
mirrodine 17mr and 18mr
1/4 ounce jighead with a 5 inch fluke or similar type plastic

I fish mostly in the upper bays and the above are the baits I use 99% of the time. I occasionally throw a spoon.


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

Pretty much any kind of Badonk A Donk's.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

GULP! 4" new penny shrimp


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

got some good info here !! Glad you asked this, I recently moved down here. My son is a big live shrimp person I like artificials,,


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

GULPS are for folks that can't fish!:yes::whistling:


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I've been throwing a Mirrolure 27mr with good success lately.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

acoustifunk said:


> GULPS are for folks that can't fish!:yes::whistling:


:thumbup:

I use to keep a rod rigged with a Gulp on with no weight. When I would come across fish that I couldn't get to eat I would take a Gulp and cast it to them and let it sit. They would pick it up like it was cut bait. :blink:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Zoom Super Fluke rigged on a 4/0 wide gap worm hook or flutter hook.

Jigs:
Gulp Shrimp and Jerk shads
Zman Paddle Tails and Jerk Shads
Slayer Inc paddle tails
Pompano Jigs

Topwaters:
MirrOlure Top Dog and Top Dog jr.
Heddon super spook and super spook jr

Honestly never had much luck on rapala skitterwalks.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

The original banjo minnow. Not the ones they sell now.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I haven't tried it yet but, when I was asking a similar question, the Mirrolure 17MR came up (18 too) and the color combo recommended (took me a few trys to find what was being described) was the 808, dark back, silver sides, orange belly.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rapala x-rap 8 those work good too i use the olive green and the white. yo zuri crystal shrimp work as well i use the pink and the green my trusty old faithfuls as an earlier poster said are the DOA shrimp in the yellow glitter and rootbeer glitter color, the Dark red ones work good as well. all work well for Speckled trout reds spanish ladyfish and flounder


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> Bone colored super spook jr.
> mirrodine 17mr and 18mr
> 1/4 ounce jighead with a 5 inch fluke or similar type plastic
> 
> I fish mostly in the upper bays and the above are the baits I use 99% of the time. I occasionally throw a spoon.


 +1

Greg


----------



## Scabs (Oct 30, 2007)

+2 on the fluke with as little weight as possible. Love to make them dance.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

My go to is the mirrolure 52MR chartreuse or red/white. Reds, blues, spanish, and of course lady's.


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

Big spoon little spoon, depending on how sad I am.


----------



## Txfire409 (Jan 20, 2013)

Trout Killers by Texas Tackle Factory in Sabine Machine.


----------

